# How do you pass those employment assesment tests for low skilled jobs?



## Lia of Wednesday

*.*

.


----------



## Shameful

Can you post the questions for one? I'd like to see what they could ask.


----------



## Shameful

Interesting. A lot of these annoy because I can see reasons why both answers would be good choices. I would wonder if these questions were given different correct answers depending on the job, but then I think, they use these tests to save time and money so they probably have the same scoring no matter what the job.

1. I want to be the boss.
*If you agree that's good because you're ambitious but it also means you may resent taking orders*
2. I need opportunities to advance in the company.
*If you agree, it looks like dedication to the company, but if they don't have opportunities to advance then it looks like you'll quit when you find something better*
3. I am driven to obtain the highest position in the organization.
*This you should agree with*
4. I prefer problems that require a lot of thought.
*Agree with this*
5. It is important that my job involves thinking about complex problems.
*This should depend on the job*
6. I like work assignments where the solution is difficult to find.
*Agree with this*
7. It is best to withhold unpopular opinions.
*I'm inclined to say agree, but it could also mean withholding good ideas for the company, I'd say agree but the disagree with the one below it*
8. I avoid expressing my opinions if my boss might disagree.
*Highly disagree with this*
9. I will agree with my boss to prevent a confrontation.
*Highly disagree with this*
10. Focusing on small issues is unproductive.
*Slightly disagree, you don't want them to think you'll hold things up for minor issues but you don't want them to think you'll ignore the small things*
11. I do not obsess over every detail.
12. It is not worth obsessing over every detail.
13. It is frustrating when companies change existing work procedures.
14. Coworkers would say I prefer the old way of doing things.
*Highly disagree, change is important*
15. I generally dislike it when company policies change.
16. I prefer familiar tasks to new tasks.
17. I need to know what tasks I will be doing each day.
18. I prefer to work on familiar work tasks.
*Highly disagree*
19. I set my work aside to assist coworkers with their work.
*Hard one to answer, since this gives no indication about the importance/priority of each task, but generally companies look to have coworkers that get along and help each other*
20. People should take away from their work to assist their coworkers.
21. I dislike taking time away from my work to assist coworkers.
22. People have said that I should pursue a career in the arts.
23. I am very skilled in the arts.
24. I am happiest expressing myself through the arts.
25. I sometimes start projects that I have difficulty finishing.
26. Some employees care too much about finishing tasks ahead of schedule.
27. Taking frequent breaks from your work helps keep you refreshed and productive.
28. People can tell when I am stressed.
*Highly disagree, you should be able to fake your mood at work to keep things looking happy*
29. No one can see when I am in a bad mood.
30. My coworkers know when I am frustrated at work.
31. I am the first to notice when coworkers are unhappy.
32. People are easy to understand.
33. I know how coworkers are feeling.
34. I let others know of my success.
35. I seek work that will get me noticed.
36. My successes should be rewarded.
37. It is sometimes difficult to stay positive in uncertain times.
38. I am sometimes surprised when things go without a problem.
39. I notice the negative aspects of my job.
40. People should down at work.
41. People who work quickly make a lot of mistakes.
42. People get too stressed when they try to work fast.
43. I trust data more than my instincts.
44. It is best to avoid making decisions based on intuition.
*highly agree, always follow the rules and logic*
45. I feel uncomfortable making decisions based on my intuition.
46. I stop thinking about a decision once I make it.
47. I often think about previous conversations I've had at work.
48. There is no point in worrying about past decisions.
49. You have to risk money to make money.
50. I avoid taking risks.
51. I have taken risks when the odds were against me.
52. Friendships are unimportant at work.
*highly disagree*
53. I do not expect to form friendships at work.
54. Most projects should be completed as group work.
55. I accomplish more if I work in a group.
*highly agree, again companies want team players*
56. An employee who fears being fired will work hard.
*Here it looks like they're evaluating your potential to move up in the company, if you became a manager what type of manager would you be. Disagree with things like this that say you want employees to be afraid, but agree with disciplining employees because managers do have to make tough decisions*
57. Poor performance indicates that an employee needs to be disciplined.
58. Good managers discipline employees who do poor work.
59. I have been annoyed by a coworker before.
*agree because they'll assume you're lying if you disagree.*
60. I never make mistakes at work.
*same*
61. I seek out projects where I can be in charge of others.
62. Coworkers would say that I am aggressive about trying to advance my career.
63. I prefer a position that has a status.
64. I prefer a position that has power.
*still evaluating management potential, agree but not too much *
65. Trying to solve problems without clear solutions is fun.
66. I dislike problems without clear solutions.
67. Simple tasks are the most enjoyable.
68. I enjoy simple assignments at work.
69. I avoid disagreeing with coworkers.
70. I avoid making unpopular decisions.
*disagree, you make the decision that's right even if your coworkers don't like it*
71. I avoid correcting my boss if I know he or she is wrong.
*HIGHLY disagree, haha*
72. I will correct my boss if I know he or she is wrong.
73. It is unnecessary to discuss every detail of a plan.
74. Small issues deserve less time.
75. A person can be too precise about their work.
76. Concerning yourself with many details in unproductive.
77. Changes to workplace policies are often unnecessary.


----------



## Omgblood

Just write what you think they want you to put down: a hard-working, dedicated, detail-obsessive, people-loving, extroverted, interpersonal-savvy, flexible to change, non-corner cutting, dependable, reliable, risk averse, happy with life yuppie. 

They're bull**** and a waste of time. I tried making a bot to do these online assessment test when I was applying for work last year. I lost my first potential job in highschool at JC Penny (that I could have gotten without an interview because the school was hooking us up with the job) because I answered honestly to these questions. 

And what the hell is No. 40: People should down at work?


----------



## fonz

It's all f**king bs and it will only get worse. 30-40 years ago,my parents and other people of that generation said if they wanted a job,they'd just go ask in a factory or something and they'd be working the next day...


----------



## Shameful

Lia of Wednesday said:


> There are even some stores that have their own little computer booth, so if you go there and ask for a job they make you do the stupid assessment test right there.


:haha CVS does that. There wasn't an assessment test, I just typed up my resume, grades, some personal details, and what job I wanted. It felt pretty humiliating, standing there at a machine near the entrance filling out this job application while the manager watched me and customers passed by looking at me. I didn't go for the interview when they called me.


----------



## roxybudgy

Ah, the so-called personality tests.

There is no "right" answer because it will depend on what the employer wants. Employers use these tests because it supposedly helps them determine whether or not you will fit into the business' culture. Make no mistake, these tests are not meant to be hard for the sake of being hard, nor are they meant to pass judgement on whether you are a good or bad person.

Ultimately, it is in both your and the employer's best interest to answer the questions honestly.

I remember doing one for a call centre job at a bank. The job application said that successful applicants will receive a response. As I never got a response, I can only assume I was not a successful applicant.


----------

